# Kayak/river-related tattoos?



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

No, but I've been seriously considering it. Thinking about my full face helmet sitting on a paddle blade. Haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Smurf*

Got to do the Kayak Smurf, dude.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

You should get a red W on each butt cheek, so when you bend over it says WoW .


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

Matty said:


> You should get a red W on each butt cheek, so when you bend over it says WoW .



But then it says MoM if you stand on your head...


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

Wirednoodle said:


> But then it says MoM if you stand on your head...


Yeah that gets weird in a hurry...

Me personally, I was thinking of getting a full face helmet tattooed on my face. 

If that doesn't work, I am thinking a poster sized ink job on my back of me doing a huge ender while rocking some air guitar on my paddle. Instant river cred bitches.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Hysterical!

I want a picture of me dropping into a crashing ocean wave as I side-surf it on to shore...all air-brushed with palm trees and flowers framing it in!


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

jonny water said:


> Hysterical!
> 
> I want a picture of me dropping into a crashing ocean wave as I side-surf it on to shore...all air-brushed with palm trees and flowers framing it in!



You dont airbrush tattoos.....


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Where ever theres water colar tat here good saying pretty much sumed up casper kayaking


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

caspermike said:


> Where ever theres water colar tat here good saying pretty much sumed up casper kayaking


 Finely, after a half bottle of JD I understood what you were saying. It took me awhile to catch up.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

caspermike said:


> Where ever theres water colar tat here good saying pretty much sumed up casper kayaking


Translation: (I think): I have a tattoo that states "Wherever there's water" on my collarbone (?). It's a good saying and sums up my life in Casper to this point. 

That wasn't so hard to understand. Good to have you back Mike, this place has been a tad quiet without you. 

Now, Mr. C and Rip are having a conversation that would benefit from your sage advice..........see douchebag thread.


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

Tattoos are for Pussies.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

ryguy said:


> Tattoos are for Pussies.


Fook yeah, self-mutilation! Nice!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Self mutilation? what do you call legal meth and heroin than?


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

caspermike said:


> Self mutilation? what do you call legal meth and heroin than?


dumb ass personal choice, and self mutilation. The Anti-meth ads on tv crack me up though. Just say no


----------



## KayakininNC (May 24, 2011)

Archived Kayak Yukon News


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

jonny water said:


> Hysterical!
> 
> I want a picture of me dropping into a crashing ocean wave as I side-surf it on to shore...all air-brushed with palm trees and flowers framing it in!


You mean like this: YouTube - ‪Xtreme Kayaks‬‏ (courtesy of CM)


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

ryguy said:


> Tattoos are for Pussies.


True dat! In case there's any doubt, see slavetotheflyrod's avatar...


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

hojo, you sure that's not more applicable to the self-mutilation comments?


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

RIDE THE SHARK!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hows about this one?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

KayakininNC said:


> Archived Kayak Yukon News


What kind of spam are peddling here? Nothing related to tattoos. No link back to a main page. Are you a terminator kayaker or just dropping random link on random threads like bombs on Quaddaffis palace. 

Word up G?

Nice tat that of the guy kayaking the fish with the bear. I will never get. Me no like needles. Of any kind.

Edit to add:
Please disregard. I see now. 

Peace.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

ZGjethro said:


> dumb ass personal choice, and self mutilation. The Anti-meth ads on tv crack me up though. Just say no


I can't believe how much their ad campiagn stole from the exorcist movie poster.


----------



## Hans (Aug 21, 2008)

hmmm where's the tats in this thread... though the few posted are good, especially the "Me & Ur Mom"... maybe that's where the full face helmet tat belongs?! doesn't the bear realize the fish was already gutted for the paddler to fit in? ;-)

so this needs a little work... my colorado based tattoo artist must be used to the bathtub ring effect of drawdown reservoirs & thought tahoe was a reservoir. it did come in handy yesterday while trying to remember where meeks bay was though. 

for a friend that died on north fork feather last august. thinking maybe add a paddle or two in, idk...

hmmm, why won't it add this image????

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/members/20993-albums324-picture1552


----------

